# Kindle 3 Constant reboot



## JD

I just received my kindle 3 but I already have a problem. It was working until this morning I opened a specific book that worked fine on the kindle 2. Since then it reboots over and over. It will finally get to the "Slide and release the power switch to wake", if you do this it will go to a all white screen then begin the reboot process. 
Holding the home button to boot into a recovery mode did not do anything.
I connected it via USB and removed all of my content from the device.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Contact Kindle CS. . . . I'd do it by e-mail and ask for a call back, and make sure you make it clear that it is a K3 technical problem. . . . .


----------



## JD

Anything I can try until I can contact them? reloading software? I am working 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow and I will not have the option of calling them on the phone. I did already email them but no contact yet.


----------



## NogDog

It could be a corrupt book file. Try deleting that book from the Kindle (via the USB from your PC if necessary) and see if that clears it up. If so, you can try downloading a fresh copy and see if it still has the problem or not. (It would be nice if a corrupt book did not cause a reboot, but at least if that's the problem there's either a work-around or you can demand a refund on that book.  )


----------



## JD

Actually, nevermind. After having the problem all morning I held the switch over for about 45 seconds and let it restart again. This time it started up ok and seems to turn on and off without issue.

Also I had already removed all the data earlier and was still having the issue. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## KindleGirl

JD said:


> Actually, nevermind. After having the problem all morning I held the switch over for about 45 seconds and let it restart again. This time it started up ok and seems to turn on and off without issue.
> 
> Also I had already removed all the data earlier and was still having the issue. Thanks for the help though.


Mine did that last night after I sent some books to it from my archives and it's doing it again today after sending more books to it. It finally stopped restarting last night after a while...maybe when it was done indexing?? I'm hoping it stops today too. For some reason I show books that are not indexed...they were fine on my K2 but won't index on the K3, at least not yet. I suspect those may be the problem.


----------



## Emmalita

KindleGirl said:


> Mine did that last night after I sent some books to it from my archives and it's doing it again today after sending more books to it. It finally stopped restarting last night after a while...maybe when it was done indexing?? I'm hoping it stops today too. For some reason I show books that are not indexed...they were fine on my K2 but won't index on the K3, at least not yet. I suspect those may be the problem.


How can you tell if something is indexed or not? Just by searching for it? My k3 rebooted about 3 times since I got it yesterday too and I wondered if the indexing was the problem as well.


----------



## NiLuJe

Search for anything, and you'll get the usual 'matches found' page, with an added "Not Yet Indexed " link if things are still indexing (where 'n' is the number of said things ^^).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you search for something you know is not there at all. . .like a nonsense string of letters. . .you won't get any results except the page that says "items not indexed". . . . . .


----------



## KindleGirl

The non-indexed books seemed to be the problem on mine. I deleted those and it has been fine ever since. I re-sent them today and they look ok so far.


----------



## Emmalita

Thanks for the indexing tips.  I think the problem with mine is using the feedbooks download guide.  It seems to happen after a download a book from there, although I could be wrong.  I've called CS and am working with them to fix the issue, but I'm going to stop downloading books through that guide and see if the rebooting stops.


----------



## JDLinn

My Kindle 3 reboots whenever "IT" wants to!  I'll be reading and suddenly the green light comes on, 10 seconds later, white screen, then the tree screen with the progress bar. Of course it loses the place in the book I'm reading, etc.  Sometimes WHEN IT IS EVEN TURNED OFF, I can be moving it and the green light will come on and it will reboot.  Is there any way those little metal clips on the cover could be shorting it or doing something causing the reboot? Just curious. Thank you.


----------



## Emmalita

My problem was taken care of with one of the firmware updates.  I think it stopped after the 2nd firmware update.  I haven't had an issue since then.


----------



## JDLinn

I got 3.03 into the Kindle ... it is showing on the Menu/Settings page, but the problem is still happening. Is that the "firmware" you were talking about, maybe I'm missing something?  The interesting thing about this problem is that it reboots by itself without being turned ON. This just "can't happen" ... it is OFF. But I can be moving it, say from the car to the house, and the little green light comes on and it is rebooting. This is leading me to believe something "mechanical" is going on. I'm suspecting the metal clips of my Kindle Cover. I've ordered a cover without the clips and will see what happens.


----------



## Emmalita

That is the firmware update I'm talking about.  I have the amazon lighted cover with the hinges and have had no trouble for some time now.  I would call Amazon CS if I were you.  They're very helpful.


----------



## JDLinn

Thank you for the reply. Yes, I called them this morning, and you are correct, they are very helpful. The fellow and I agreed to try some things together and see if we can get to the bottom of the problem ... also the M-Edge folks (who make the jacket) ... the gal there also wants in on the email copy list for the 3 of us ... so we can track this thing down.  Both offered "replacements" ... but that wouldn't solve the problem for other folks.  So we've got a good little team sharing information and trying things.

My first step was to make sure I did a hard reboot ... even after the 3.03 was in. I did that ... problem came back again, so that wasn't it.  I'm now running without the cover ... no problems all afternoon.  But we'll see.  Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## shalym

JDLinn said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes, I called them this morning, and you are correct, they are very helpful. The fellow and I agreed to try some things together and see if we can get to the bottom of the problem ... also the M-Edge folks (who make the jacket) ... the gal there also wants in on the email copy list for the 3 of us ... so we can track this thing down. Both offered "replacements" ... but that wouldn't solve the problem for other folks. So we've got a good little team sharing information and trying things.
> 
> My first step was to make sure I did a hard reboot ... even after the 3.03 was in. I did that ... problem came back again, so that wasn't it. I'm now running without the cover ... no problems all afternoon. But we'll see. Thanks again for the reply.


Are you saying that you're using an M-Edge jacket with hinges with your Kindle 3? I didn't realize they made one with hinges for the K3--I thought the ones with hinges were only for the K2?

Shari


----------



## JDLinn

Shari ... I'll be honest, I don't know who made it. I got it at Best Buy, so don't have an order number. But mine is black, has a little groove down the right front cover that a slim elastic string fits into and on the string there is a black tag that says AmazonKindle. Inside, it is sort of like soft felt and in the spine a leather strap about 1/4" wide and at the top and bottom of the leather strap is a little metal "hook" that fits into the Kindle.  But on mine, there is not "slot" in the top of it to accept the M-Edge (Illuminator?) light.  Does this help?


----------



## shalym

That sounds like the official Amazon cover. Is this it? http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-Display-Latest-Generation/dp/B003DZ1YAY/ref=kin3w_ddp_pop1_popT

Shari


----------



## JDLinn

Shari ... it looks identical. What I can't see from the pics is if there is a slot in the top to put in the "edge" of the m-edge light. Mine looks just like this one, but I have no slot ... and I'm told there is one with a slot?   Does that help?  So I've got the official Amazon cover ... not an M-Edge cover.

By the way ... I've not used the cover for 2 days now ... NO REBOOTING PROBLEM!  So it obviously had something to do with the cover or the way I had put in the light.


----------



## shalym

Only M-Edge covers have the slot for the M-Edge light.  Amazon makes a case with a built-in light, but it's truly built in to the cover, not sold as a separate accessory.  The one you have must be the Amazon cover without the light.  As far as I know, only Amazon and Kate Spade are making cases using the hinge system for the Kindle 3.

Shari


----------



## JDLinn

Has anybody had a rebooting problem with the m-edge.  Sounds like that what I should have.  Interesting that Best Buy was selling the m-edge light, but the jacket cover is amazon (right on the same shelf).  Sounds like the m-edge jacket is what I need.


----------



## JD

Someone mentioned in the review for the case on amazon that they thought the reboots were from the vents on the back being covered rather then an issue caused by the clips.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercollielady

Very  interesting.  I  just  got a  replacement K3 this week after having  reboot  issues.  I read on  it  for  3 hrs  today without  a  problem.  But  a half hour ago - I put on a new  skin (which covered the vents)  - and  it  just rebooted on its  own.  I wonder if  there may be a heat issue.  By  the way -  I also  have  the  Amazon cover  with  the  hinges.


----------



## JDLinn

Border ... pull the jacket off and run it for a while.  Mine has not rebooted since I took the Amazon Jacket off. Be interesting to see if taking yours off solves the problem.


----------



## bordercollielady

After reading this..  I took  mine  out of the Amazon  cover -  put it in  my Oberon  (which has straps,  not  hinges)  and  it hasn't rebooted since..  its only been about 30  mins  but so far so good. Will  report in  later.

Later - no luck. just rebooted itself in the Oberon cover

Now  I'm wondering  is this is related to downloading  too many books at one  time..and the indexing  process.  I am going to try restoring  to defaults and only download the one book  I'm reading to see if it helps.


----------



## JDLinn

I usually have about 2 books in mine ... archive the rest.  I'm still running "reboot free" 3 days running! (No cover!).  If you look "up" the thread, I was using an M-Edge light that I had velcro'd between the Kindle and the Cover ... causing a "hump" and was wondering if this was somehow causing the reboot ... by creating a pressure point in the back of the unit. Mine would reboot EVEN when turned OFF. Are you using a light similar to that even with your elastic strapped jacket?  Just curious. 

This thing is so darned intermittent ... hard to find a pattern.  All I know is now I don't have ANY cover and I'm not having a problem.


----------



## bordercollielady

No  light  altho I do have  a M-edge one.  Just  got off the phone with  CS.  They are sending me out  another  replacement. and gave  me credit for  $25 to cover  my  lost skins,  plus two books.  Very  nice.  I  asked him if it  could possibly  be the  cover (with hinges)..  He  said no or more people would be having issues..

I also asked him  how common this is..he said  that they get calls from 1%  of the buyers.  

So I  guess my  luck is not  very  good. 

He  did  suggest to not  download  too many books at once .. but  if I do download  everything - to wait  24  hrs  before  using the Kindle. He said the indexing slows down the  Kindle- but  wouldn't cause the rebooting.


----------



## JDLinn

Interesting.  One other thing I had going, I had AP, Reuters and Buzz ... they were always updating, of course. So maybe that had something to do with the indexing. I took them out, but the problem continued for a while.  I've got a new "elastic" cover coming this week, will try it and see what happens. 1% doesn't sound like much, but actually that is a pretty significant number.  If you are selling a product that doesn't work 1% of the time, it is usually back to the drawing boards (cars, planes come to mind) .  There's just got to be a pattern ... I just can't see it yet.  I'm still error free without a cover 5 days now.


----------



## bordercollielady

I plan  to do two things.. Just  bought a  M-edge  Capital jacket (without hinges)  to use when I  get the  new Kindle.   And also  plan  to  download my books  much more slowly.      Crossing  my fingers and my toes that  third time's a charm!!

By the way - I  have been using the Kindle  completely  out of any cover today and it hasn't rebooted  yet.  Making me  think- its not the hinges -but  heat..


----------



## JDLinn

Heat ... that fits.  I guess, on the back of the Kindle at the top on both sides, those are the "vents" right?  So as soon as we cover these up with darned near anything we might get this problem?  I'm buying a rather inexpensive jacket (due on the 19th) ... if that one makes it reboot, I'll just cut holes where the vents are (with an exacto knife) and see if that helps. If it does, then the jacket people need to think about that as a part of the design.  Let's keep at this ... we'll figure it out.


----------



## JDLinn

Well, I bought THIS item:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004289Z5W/ref=oss_product

I've used it now for 1 week and NO Reboots! The Kindle is held in place with two leather corner slots at the bottom and two elastic bands at the top. I has a nice little flap on the left cover where you can store a few sheets of paper or something. It has a great "feel" to it ... sort of thick and soft. I handles the M-Edge illuminator perfectly, nice tight fit behind the kindle no extra "stickies" needed to hold it in place. Plus you get earphones, car charger, usb/kindle cord, and screen protectors. All this for $19! Best darned bargain I ever got from Amazon.

Bottom line on this ... somehow I think it was those little metal clips ... can't prove it, don't need to ... found an elegant solution. If you are having the reboot problem and have a cover with the metal clips ... this is probably the answer for you.


----------



## bordercollielady

I have my third replacement Kindle and I have it in a M-edge Capital cover (without hinges) too.  So far no reboots.. Not sure if it is the device or the cover.    But I'm happy (so far).  In the meantime,  my sister bought a brand new Kindle 3 with the Amazon cover (with hinges) and hers is working without problems.   Go figure.


----------



## JD

I've had no lockups or reboots since removing the amazon cover.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martel47

My wife's is doing this.  What stinks is that the Amazon lighted Kindle case is one of her favorite things about her Kindle!

I'm partial to the m-edge for my DX, and her K3 might have to go that route, too.

It's really annoying, and as many as I've heard have this issue, it seems like Amazon should address it rather than say "it's only 1%" of users.  I suspect it's not an indexing thing for my wife, because she reads pretty slowly and doesn't have many books on her Kindle let alone download a bunch at once.


----------



## JD

Martel47 said:


> It's really annoying, and as many as I've heard have this issue, it seems like Amazon should address it rather than say "it's only 1%" of users. I suspect it's not an indexing thing for my wife, because she reads pretty slowly and doesn't have many books on her Kindle let alone download a bunch at once.


It sounded when I talked to them as if the agent was not allowed to say it was a official problem even though they were all getting calls about it. Coincidentally my coworker who was not having any issues with his 3g kindle began having problems waking his up. He removed the case and now does not have any issues. I wonder if it takes time for the issues to start as perhaps stress caused by the hinges does damage over time.

I ended up just getting the Built slip case, I think I like using it without the case. I am still upset though since Amazon would not refund the money for my original case. I'm going to call them again sometime to complain some more.


----------



## bordercollielady

bordercollielady said:


> I have my third replacement Kindle and I have it in a M-edge Capital cover (without hinges) too. So far no reboots.. Not sure if it is the device or the cover. But I'm happy (so far). In the meantime, my sister bought a brand new Kindle 3 with the Amazon cover (with hinges) and hers is working without problems. Go figure.


One week later...I have read 1.5 books and no reboots.. Very happy now!


----------



## JDLinn

Same here, been through 3 books in the past week and a half and doing a lot of pdf stuff, even figured out how to put up the pictures, etc. So putting the Kindle 3 through its paces ... without a glitch ... not one reboot.  I can't prove it, but those metal clips sure seem suspect to me ... and with as well as the elastic bands work ... why would you need the clips anyway?  I'm also a happy camper ... it wasn't the Kindle, that's for sure now.  (In fact, just bought my son a new 3G one ... becoming a Kindle Family here ... but without clips!


----------



## Shawna

I've also had no rebooting after taking it out of the amazon cover - so happy the problem is solved!  Just waiting for my new sleeve to arrive and then things will be perfect!


----------



## Jeff

My replacement K-3 for a randomly rebooting K-3 has now started randomly rebooting. I too asked the young man at Kindle CS if it might be the cover and he said it might be. He suggested that I remove the cover, reboot the Kindle and see if it solved the issue. I did as he suggested and the Kindle hasn't rebooted since.


----------



## JDLinn

All of us should go over to the amazon site, find that cover with the clips and start "nailing" it with 1 star.  The clips have got to be the problem ... I wonder why they keep denying it.  This thread alone proves the point.  Even if the problem is on 1% THAT IS TOO MANY ... that's "repeatable error".

My new cover (elastic bands) hasn't rebooted in 3 weeks of almost constant usage.


----------



## Emily King

Just an FYI - those areas with the small holes on the back of the kindle are not vents - those are the speakers.  I looked it up in the user manual - it's on page 31 in case you're interested.

Glad you guys are able to resolve the problem by not using hinge covers - I stopped using any hinge systems when I had mine get cracked on my K2 (my dad tried jamming the hinge in there instead of guiding it in, so not the hinge's fault). I use a sleeve for my K3.


----------



## JDLinn

You are correct ... speakers they are!   So there goes the possible "heat" problem.  It's got to be the hinges.  Thank you.


----------



## Emily King

JDLinn said:


> You are correct ... speakers they are!  So there goes the possible "heat" problem. It's got to be the hinges. Thank you.


If they've rigged up the openings for power to flow through to the lighted cover, I would think they're opening up a can of worms... just seems like it would cause problems if you put something metal in there that isn't pulling any "juice".


----------



## shalym

JDLinn said:


> All of us should go over to the amazon site, find that cover with the clips and start "nailing" it with 1 star. The clips have got to be the problem ... I wonder why they keep denying it. This thread alone proves the point. Even if the problem is on 1% THAT IS TOO MANY ... that's "repeatable error".
> 
> My new cover (elastic bands) hasn't rebooted in 3 weeks of almost constant usage.


The problem is that it doesn't happen with EVERY lighted cover. I've had my K3 in a lighted cover since I got it back in September, and I've never had a lockup or a spontaneous reboot. So...while some of the covers appear to be defective, not all are. For the defective ones, I would contact Amazon and let them know.

Shari


----------



## Basket lady

Just contacted CS this week about this issue, the rebooting, and was walked through the two updates.  CS called today to see how things were going and I told  them that I was thinking it had to do with the hinged cover.  It rebooted once after the updates, I took it out of the cover for three days, no reboots, put the cover back on and within an hour had three reboots.  Took it back out and haven't had an issue since.  CS said he hadn't heard about the covers doing this but was going to do some research on it and get back to me. I recommended he read the Kindleboards or the Amazon Kindle discussions.  He has offered a new Kindle, but I am already on my second and although I wouldn't mind trying a third, I also lost the cost of my first skin and would lose the cost of this new skin as well.  Both were bought through DecalGirl website and not amazon, so they won't cover it.  I must also point out that I have had the cover since release day and although I sent the first one back due to rebooting in the first two weeks, I hadn't had an issue with it until these last two weeks.  I am wondering if static electricity could be involved.  The heat is now on and I am a good static carrier. I carry my Kindle in my purse everywhere I go, so it is being jostled around in my purse until I get it out at home or work, and that seems to be when as I turn it on, it reboots.  Granted, it has rebooted from just picking it up from the table and putting it on my lap as well, but could I be passing on static electricity to it?


----------



## bordercollielady

Basket lady said:


> CS said he hadn't heard about the covers doing this but was going to do some research on it and get back to me.


That surprises me. I had called them multiple times (and I know others did too) about the problem..And I asked about the hinges on the covers. Guess they don't intercommunicate..


----------



## karen927

I found this cover after reading this thread:

http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Executive-Kindle-Display-Generation/dp/B0042AM7KA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

The reviews all seem good and it comes in more colors. My Kindle has been rebooting and its beginning to annoy me! Especially since I have so many nice new screensavers and I'm only getting to see the first one!

I tried deleting and re-loading the book file I thought was causing the problem, but after 3 days the rebooting started up again. I did download some samples but haven't bought anything (even for free).

Does everyone think the case is the problem? I'd hate to buy a new case and find out that's not it.


----------



## JDLinn

Karen ...

I think the "proof" is getting overwhelming. If you are having a rebooting problem and you have the hinges, the metal hinges are somehow the cause. Every time people have had this problem and switched away from the metal hinges, the problem has been solved. Get this one at Amazon ...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004289Z5W/ref=oss_product. It comes with accessories and is very economical. Also the M-Edge light fits SNUGLY between the cover and the Kindle ... a perfect fit.


----------



## LauraB

I have seen many posts from people who have had the reboot issue and don't have hinge covers. So I don't think there is a lot of evidence that is the cause. I have also read many posts of people with hinged covers and no problems.


----------



## JDLinn

Laura ... I didn't say it was the cause, I said people who have this problem SOLVE the problem EVERY TIME by getting rid of the hinged covers.  I can put my "hinged" cover back on, and the reboot starts.  I take if off and use the elastic and the problem goes away. Now you tell me if you think it might be the hinge covers?  To SOLVE this problem, get rid of the hinges. It has worked EVERY time.


----------



## karen927

I also found these, which are more like the slim no nonsense case I like

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-go.psp

I think I'll take my Kindle out of the case and see how it behaves.


----------



## LauraB

JDLinn said:


> Laura ... I didn't say it was the cause, I said people who have this problem SOLVE the problem EVERY TIME by getting rid of the hinged covers.


And I'm saying that there are people who have had the reboot problem who don't have the hinged cover, yet have had the problem solved. So it can't be possible that "people who have this problem SOLVE the problem EVERY TIME by getting rid of the hinged covers". Just isn't logical. It may work for some, but obviously not "EVERY TIME" as "EVERY TIME" the reboot problem exists the Kindles aren't always in hinged covers.


----------



## JDLinn

OK Laura ...

You explain to them why their Kindles are rebooting.  I gave it my best shot.  Your turn. And make sure your solution works for EVERY case!


----------



## drew0020

I had a Kindle 3 that rebooted constantly that was purchased 60 days ago from Target.  I am using the Kindle Leather Cover with the Kindle 3.  I receieved a replacement from Amazon and it has the same problem.  Last night my device randomly rebooted twice during reading.  This morning it worked fine at home.  I put it in my briefcase and just got to work.  The unit froze and wouldnt power on.  I just did a hard re-start and of course its working again, but I lost my spot in my most recent book and had to re-set the time.  I usually get the freeze 1-2x daily and the random reboots just started last night.  I have about 25 books on the device.

This is becoming quite frustrating that Amazon cant seem to fix these issues especially since this is the 3rd generation.  Im about to give up on the Kindle, but not sure what else is a worthy replacement?


----------



## JDLinn

_I am using the Kindle Leather Cover with the Kindle 3._

Is your amazon cover the one with the metal clips?


----------



## LauraB

JDlinn, You are the one who put "EVERY", caps and all, not me.  I just quoted you  .  I have seen posts of kindles doing this off and on for years. I got a kk in December of 07. And it did it. People have been searching for "a reason" all along. I think several things can cause it. What is causing it on any one kindle may or may not be related to another kindle. I'm not obligated to give a answer for "EVERY". It was your choice of wording. For me, when it has happened on my kindles (kk, k2,and k3), I have been able to narrow to a couple of things. I've either been trying to do things  (turn pages, use dictionary) to quickly while wireless is on and it is attempting to synch, dowload blogs ect., or I have a corrupted file. 
Edited to add: my kindles have"locked up" in an obereon with corners.


----------



## drew0020

JDLinn said:


> _I am using the Kindle Leather Cover with the Kindle 3._
> 
> Is your amazon cover the one with the metal clips?


Im pretty sure the clips are plastic on this case.


----------



## JDLinn

Drew ... take the cover off, run it for a couple of days and let us know what happens.  If this works, then you've solved the problem ... if not, ask Laura she obviously has a few solutions she's not sharing with us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JD, there's no need to be snarky. 

It does seem that for quite a few folks, not using the Amazon hinge cover has solved their random reboot problem. 

But there have also been cases where Kindles were experiencing random reboots even when that cover was not being used.  

And there are many folks who have used that cover and NOT experienced random reboots.  Me, for instance. 

So: IF you have the Amazon cover and you are having random reboots; it's certainly worth removing it and using it without the cover for a few days and see if the problem goes away.  If it does, that's probably the cause.  But it's not a guaranteed fix.   And if you're not using that cover -- clearly there's some other problem.


----------



## rcc

I'm having the same problem with my Kindle 3.  I just got off the phone with Kindle support and they asked me if I have an Amazon supplied cover (I do), and wanted to know the serial number of the cover (located on the side of the bottom clip). so the cover is definitely on their radar.


----------



## LauraB

About 4 months after got my k2 (got a release in the first batch) there were issues with the wireless. Many people had it. Amazon had the modem "on their radar." I ended up sending in my new k2 because Amazon had the "modem" on their radar from tracking serial numbers. I got someone Else's (refurb), with sunfade, and it turned out the modem problem (that amazon had tracked by serial numbers) was really Sprint spending a few  weeks redoing their towers across the nation. So I got rid of my perfectly good k2, and got one with someone Else's problem as a refurb, because it was all the big guess what was going on.  There are a lot of variables in this. I'm going to guess Amazon has learned a few lessons and has a lot of things on their radar. Some people may have problems with covers. But their are people with the covers (like myself, lighted) who have never had a problem with the kindle in the cover. And some people who have the lock up problems and don't have their kindles in hinge covers. It must be a tough job trying to sort it all out.


----------



## JDLinn

RCC ... that's the best news we've had yet.  Keep us posted if you hear back from them.  As stated above, it doesn't happen ALL the time (nothing does  ... but for those of us who have had the problem, every time we take the Amazon Kindle "clip" cover off ... the problem goes away.  Thanks for letting us know where the serial number was on it, I didn't see one ... that'll be important as Amazon CS moves in on this problem. Appreciate the post.


----------



## BobTheGorilla

Hi,

This forum has been very helpful diagnosing the resetting / freezing problems that I have had with my Kindle(s). I think I've isolated the problem as the case as well and I've put my experience here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3IRFCNF3E5K2W&cdThread=Tx16UEETQDZ4DJU&displayType=tagsDetail

I now have a reliable Kindle by removing the Amazon case; here's my most recent post on the Amazon forum:

-- 8< -----------------------------------------

It's now Monday morning and my replacement Kindle arrived last Tuesday (6 days ago). I charged it until the light went green, then put a few (less than 10) book on it. Played with it for a few hours, reading a few pages, setting it up, turning it on/off - no problems.

I put the Kindle in its Amazon case and brought it home. When I opened it at home, the Kindle was in process of resetting. Interesting because (a) it had been fine all day, and (b) this wasn't the first time I'd noticed that the (previous) Kindle reset as I was opening the case. I didn't originally suspect the case, but I thought I'd try using the new Kindle without the case for a few days. Similarly, I'd keep the original Kindle for a few more days before sending back to Amazon and again use this without a case.

Long story short, I've used both Kindles now for almost a week without a case and neither have crashed or frozen. Bear in mind that my original Kindle was resetting and freezing several times a day previously. With the new Kindle I have put about 20 books on it, ranging from books from Amazon, PDFs and eBooks purchased elsewhere (Pragmatic Programmers). I've use the browser and sent content across Whispernet. I've taken the new Kindle to work everyday (in a padded Jiffy postage bag!) and I've taken the original one twice to work in its original box to see if movement caused problems. No problems whatsoever.

I've since seen a YouTube video of an Australian guy taking apart a Kindle and he shows the connectors that are located inside the mounting holes for the case. Looking at my case I see that the paint is wearing off the hooks and exposing the metal, so I think there's every possibility that the case hooks are interfering with the connections inside the Kindle and causing problems.

I am now going to send back the original Kindle (although I don't think there's anything wrong with it) and the Amazon case. As much as I like the Amazon case, I'm now fairly sure that this is the cause of the problems.

-- 8< -------------------------------

Hope this helps others get to the bottom of their problems.

Best regards,

- Andy


----------



## Jeff

Yesterday, I put the case back on my K3 to show it to my son. Last night, when I was going to read, the Kindle rebooted when I tried to "wake" it. That's after about two weeks of working fine without the cover. I'm convinced.


----------



## JDLinn

If makes you wonder if Amazon is paying any attention to these boards. What a perfect "forum" for spotting potential problems and being proactive customer service-wise. How many Kindles do you think they've replaced when the Kindle was not the problem? (We also see that throughout this thread). They are risking giving the Kindle a bad name for "rebooting" by not taking action. I used to run a marketing department, if this happened there, heads would roll. You DO NOT risk the reputation of a product because you only have a problem with 1% of them! Somebody is asleep in their marketing department! [hear the cricket sounds]? They should be watching a thread like this and be "all over" the answer. Offering to buy back the defective covers, telling us "why" they caused the reboot .. all of this helps customer confidence in a product. Silence makes you wonder, not just about a Kindle problem but any other problems they may be encountering. We basically solved this problem ourselves right here. Even a "thank you" to the thread from Kindle marketing for spotting (and solving) this problem would be in order. I'm sure there are plenty of Kindle Covers out there NOT causing this problem ... but obviously there is a Quality Control problem with a high percentage of them ... and EVERY time the problem was encountered (on this thread) the solution was removing the cover.

Doug: "hello, Amazon?
Amazon: [more crickets chirping]


----------



## Julie Christensen

My 2 month old kindle was doing the same thing, and doing it progressively more often.  I called Amazon yesterday, they sent me a firmware upgrade.  I had to download it to my computer, then plug the Kindle into my computer and drag and drop the firmware inside.  It only took a few minutes and, so far, so good.  It had shut down six times yesterday, before the upgrade, and nothing after.  So, fingers crossed!


----------



## karen927

So I took off the cover with the hinges last Wednesday.  All weekend there were no issues with the kindle.  I put the case back on today and it worked fine for the morning.  When I got it out while I was waiting to pick up my kids it wouldn't turn on!  It was frozen on the screensaver.  It had never done that before.  I tried several times to get it to turn on and it wouldn't.  I even held the switch on for 10 seconds, nothing.  Got home and read on another thread to hold the button on for 15 seconds for a hard reboot.

Everything seems to be there and on the pages I left them on.  I don't know if the freeze is related to the hinges or not but I'm not putting it back in that case again!  If it freezes again while outside the case then there's another issue.  

Maybe my hubby will buy me a new case for Christmas.  Hopefully I can return the hinged case.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Julie Christensen said:


> My 2 month old kindle was doing the same thing, and doing it progressively more often. I called Amazon yesterday, they sent me a firmware upgrade. I had to download it to my computer, then plug the Kindle into my computer and drag and drop the firmware inside. It only took a few minutes and, so far, so good. It had shut down six times yesterday, before the upgrade, and nothing after. So, fingers crossed!


Which firmware version did they send you? (3.0.3 is the currently posted firmware available to download from Amazon's website)


----------



## Praetoris

My Kindle, in its case, worked well for the first few weeks, then I too started to experience restarts. 

I read up on the issue and learned that some people had success turining off the wireless, and others taking out of the case. I also noticed on my own that the Kindle seemed, over time, to gently make an impression in the felt of the case. THis made me suspect heat buildup

While Amazon may say that the holes on the back are for the speaker, and this is no doubt true, they also provide circulation.  I confirmed this by gently blowing into one side and feeling the wind escaping from the other.

I think that the issue is that as the unit settles into the case, and imprints in the felt, air flow to these hole is significantly reduced, heating the unit up and creating some problems.  As having the wireless on increases the power dissipation, this encourages heat build-up.

My workaround is to keep the holes in back raised slightly above the felt of the case.  I put a couple of felt buttons (like those sold to put behind furniture to protect the walls) near, but not blocking, the Kindle holes.  This riases the Kindle slightly of the case felt and keeps the air flowing. After several days, this seems to be working, even with wireless left on.

If my good fortune continues, I may try replacing this somewhat lumpy solution with a thin, flat, rigid surface placed over the case felt under the the Kindle as this too should stop the case felt from clogging the Kindle speaker and circulation holes. 

Why is not everyone having this difficulty?  Heat dissipation is a function of many factors including ambient temperature, humidity, natural airflow and probably even altitude.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Jeff

Praetoris, how did you get the buttons to stick to the Kindle? I removed the hinges from my cover and used hot-melt glue to attach Velcro strips. It doesn't stick to the Kindle.


----------



## noel2182

I am experiencing the same problem too! It was working fine with the kindle cover until about a month later, while i am scrolling through the pages it will freeze, and reboot ( the page where it shows the kindle tree and a loading bar). 

I am pretty pissed off because the kindle cover doesn't come cheap!. And my 3G wireless allows me to surf Wikipedia only as i am from Singapore due to some network restrictions.

Can i get a refund for this cover!!!!!!!! arghhhh!! frustrated!!!!


Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## JDLinn

> Why is not everyone having this difficulty?


Poor quality control in production might explain it ... the problem looks "random" to us, but I'm told 1% of these covers have problems. I too raised the back thinking it was heat, that didn't help. Get rid of the cover with the clips the problem goes away. We have not had ONE report here that this has not solved the problem. I've not had a reboot in 1 month ... went to a case with elastic bands. Problem solved.


----------



## Rebekah

Count me as another who suspects my K3's problems are connected to the cover.

I bought my K3 in August after enjoying my K2 (and original black Amazon hinged cover--no strap) for over a year with no problems.  The K2 is now with my mom.  When I bought my K3, I got a shiny new pink hinged Amazon cover--no light--to go with it.

Over the past few months, it has rebooted itself some, but the bigger problem is that it randomly loses place in my books.  It has also done fun things like move my most current books to the end of the pile, and refused to charge on one occasion.  My problems have been more intermittent, but from what I've seen on here and at Amazon's forums, they can get progressively worse over time. There are no indexing issues, wireless is always off (unless downloading), and I've done a hard re-set/restart, so it's either the device or the cover and I'm going to test the cover theory first.

In the meantime, I've got to find and order a new type of cover for the K3.  I travel and take it with me on public transit, so I don't want to use it out and about without a cover.  

I'll let you all know how it progresses.  Hopefully disconnecting from the cover solves my problems.  Either way, a chat with Kindle customer service is in my near future.  

PS I was checking last night, and there are a couple of very large threads on the same issue on Amazon's website.  Lots of people are experiencing similar problems, and most seem to be solving them by removing the cover.


----------



## nomoyoyo

It's all in the Case/Cover...  At least that's where my problems were coming from.

"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck."  Or a Case/Cover..

Even after KCS replaced my new Kindle 3 for the third time, and I had upgraded to V 3.03, my problems continued 
until I stopped using my non light Kindle Case/Cover..

My Kindle has been working perfectly for the past 72 hours since taking it out of it's case/cover, and it had never gone
over 2 hours without locking up, freezing or losing my place in the book before I removed it from the case/cover.

If you're using V 3.03 in you Kindle 3, don't use the Kindle case/cover with the metal hooks and the odds are your problems will stop.

These same problems were plaguing my brother in law until he took his new Kindle out of it's case/cover 48 hours ago.  
His problems have all stopped too since removing the case/cover.

Just my Two Cents... Good Luck!  Jay


----------



## JDLinn

My problem was solved with THIS cover from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004289Z5W/ref=oss_product

Interesting, it was $17 when I bought it, the price has steadily been going up over the last month. It is a good looking, "soft" feeling case ... elastic holds the kindle in. Also comes with the great accessories listed on the page. There's a "slot in the left hand flap where you can slide in a piece of paper or something. The elastic holds the cover very tightly to the Kindle, so if you use an M-Edge light. like I do, it is held very snugly and works great.

Everybody is going to have a preference (I don't think I need a pink cover!  ... but regardless of your color or quality choice, the construction is the most important part. I think the key is the elastic straps ... this gets us away from the metal clips. There are two "corner slots" made of leather (?) and you settle the kindle into those slots, then there are two little elastic bands for the two top corners ... stretch 'em over the 2 corners of the Kindle and you're set to go. I've used this now for 6 weeks with no problems.

I was also having the problem of the Kindle losing my place ... I made bookmarks ... but alas they got wiped in the reboot also. I started carrying around a little piece of paper in my billfold with the last "location" I was on when I closed the kindle. We SHOULD NOT have to do something like that for a product like this. (And we don't if people buy the one I suggested above, or something similar!).


----------



## Tatiana

My K3 worked well for a few weeks then after the 3.0.3 update started spontaneously rebooting.  KCS was "sorry" but not able/willing to do anything.  I took my Kindle out of the cover (it's been six days now) and not had a restart or any problem.  It's the hinged cover causing the problems but Kindle CS doesn't readily acknowledge it or seem to know how to fix the problem.  

DH is getting me an Oberon for Christmas, meanwhile Libri is out of a case and I'm rather nervous about that.


----------



## Karen

I have had my K3 since Nov.29th, in a non hinge cover.  The only rebooting problem I had was with a car charger for the droid x.  It caused the k3 & droid x to reboot several times.  Tossed the charger, bought a new one & have had no problems with rebooting since.


----------



## karen927

I just called Amazon regarding the cover and they sent me a mailing label to send the case back.  I told him about the Kindle rebooting and freezing when its in the cover but it works fine when its not.  No argument or trying to send me a new Kindle etc.  

Now my Kindle's case is bubble wrap until Christmas, DH is getting me an Oberon case.


----------



## KindleMom

I don't have the latest software version so that may be why I'm not having the rebooting problem.  I think my Kindle has self-rebooted three times in the three months I've had it.  I can deal with that. What bugs me is I then have to reset the time and like you all have mentioned, the order of my books and my bookmarks.  I just assumed it was because I had the wi-fi version and not the 3G version.  

Good think it's only happened three times for me - and I read about 3-4 hours daily  - a lot TTS while I'm working.  I haven't tried my Kindle without the cover.  Ever.  But it doesn't reboot enough to make it a good test case either.

I love my lighted cover.  I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Jeff

KindleMom said:


> I love my lighted cover. I hope it doesn't get worse.


Just to be clear - we're not talking about the lighted cover causing problems.

In some cases, the hinge device on the unlighted cover makes contact with the power contacts inside the Kindle. Since it is one single metallic assembly with no lamps connected, it shorts out the battery. When the voltage drops, the processor goes down.


----------



## KindleMom

Jeff said:


> Just to be clear - we're not talking about the lighted cover causing problems.
> 
> In some cases, the hinge device on the unlighted cover makes contact with the power contacts inside the Kindle. Since it is one single metallic assembly with no lamps connected, it shorts out the battery. When the voltage drops, the processor goes down.


Ah! Thank you for the clarification.

I hope Amazon CS steps it up and fixes the problem or refunds your $.


----------



## Rebekah

I just ordered a new cover, one of the Bundle Monster ones with straps and a snap.  Had good reviews, even a couple on here, too.  Since some of my mail comes Space Available (US address in Germany) it may be two or three weeks before I get it.  Or it could come next week.  Hopefully sooner rather than later, because I'm headed stateside in January and want a functioning Kindle for the plane.

Thanks to whomever started this thread!


----------



## Julie Christensen

Amazon just sent us a new kindle, because of the constant reboot issue.  I doubt that it's related to the cover.


----------



## Jeff

Jeff said:


> Just to be clear - we're not talking about the lighted cover causing problems.
> 
> In some cases, the hinge device on the unlighted cover makes contact with the power contacts inside the Kindle. Since it is one single metallic assembly with no lamps connected, it shorts out the battery. When the voltage drops, the processor goes down.


The above is wrong. I cut my cover open to examine the hinges. There's no conductive material between them. In spike of that fact, I'm keeping the current Kindle and will not be using a hinged cover.


----------



## JDLinn

> Amazon just sent us a new kindle, because of the constant reboot issue. I doubt that it's related to the cover.


Julie ... did you have a hinged cover on it? If so, did you try taking the cover off and seeing if the problem went away?


----------



## saikyo

Adding my 2 cents and experience.

I have the latest kindle, the leather amazon case without the light, with the metal hinge clips.

I noticed that some of the paint on the hooks was becoming scratched off.

Kindle rebooting like crazy.

Took off the cover and it hasn't rebooted since.

Called amazon kindle support. Told them I have the kindle. It was rebooting like crazy. I removed the case... and it was ok... put case back on... rebooted like crazy.

The customer service rep told me that the engineers were aware of this problem and think it might actually be being caused by the case. So....

They refunded my purchase of the case, and they are sending me a box to return the case that I have now.

I'll be using the money to buy a new case. Maybe this one, which I saw mentioned in this thread.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004289Z5W/ref=oss_product

You guys are great. I cannot believe that this was caused by a case... amazing. Thanks for doing the grunt work on that one!

Yikes... actually maybe I'll get this...
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1298

Sexy...


----------



## stereo01

I also had the Amazon case with the metal clips that connect to the Kindle3.  I took 2 Kindles back to Best Buy due to the rebooting problem.  I called Amazon tech. support many times and they kept telling me different things to try.  It was driving me nuts. I couldn't believe Kindle would make an e-reader that had such a significant flaw.  I decided to try one more time and bought a 3rd Kindle at Target. Somehow I lost the Amazon case with the metal clips and bought another case that didn't use the metal clip attachment  The Kindle worked perfectly with the new case and I haven't had one reboot.  At that time I still didn't realize that the problem was with the case with the metal clips. I realized it only after reading this forum.  I'm convinced there is a flaw which causes the Kindle to reboot with the metal clip case.  Either the case should have been made with a plastic clip (non conductive), or the Kindle should have been designed better where the clip attaches to Kindle.  Anyway, it was crazy but now I'm happy with my 3rd Kindle. Just had to find the right case!


----------



## JDLinn

stereo01 ...  Glad you solved the problem  What amazes me about this thread are how many Kindles Amazon has "replaced". This has got to be a huge expense for them ... and damaging to their good name.  "Back when" I was in business, this was the "grist" our problem-solving teams dreamed of encountering.  A "brand-threatening" problem with a certain root cause.  We've literally done that job for them here on this thread.  We started out talking rebooting, started looking at causes and now we are 99% sure the problem is the metal clips. Yet not a word from Amazon and they still sell the metal clipped covers and they are still replacing Kindles.  Makes you wonder about the management folks running this one!  I'd like to see Amazon marketing show up here ... offer to replace the metal clipped covers and explain why they were a problem ... then give proof that they are pulling all of the metal clips off the market, etc.  But over an over, we get your comment, once again a "set" of replacements only to be solved by a change in the case.  How long can they do this before people start thinking a Nook is a safer bet because it doesn't reboot all the time?


----------



## ff2

JDLinn

Apparently, they are now replacing cases and offering refunds or upgrades to the lighted case.  At least, that's what I have read in other threads and on other forums.


----------



## saikyo

Yes my metal case was refunded.


----------



## jhall124

Jeff said:


> Just to be clear - we're not talking about the lighted cover causing problems.
> 
> In some cases, the hinge device on the unlighted cover makes contact with the power contacts inside the Kindle. Since it is one single metallic assembly with no lamps connected, it shorts out the battery. When the voltage drops, the processor goes down.


I have a lighted cover as well. No issues here, before and after 3.03. I did, however, use double sided tape to keep the back stable and attached to the cover. Just extra insurance to keep the connection area from being stressed. Works great!!


----------



## stereo01

Glad they are aware of the problem.  I sent Amazon an E-mail asking them to check-out the case problem.  I'm assuming they will modify the Kindle3 in the future so it will be compatible with the metal clips. Until they do, everyone should use cases that attach without the clips.


----------



## rcc

I just got off the phone with Kindle support.  They finally confirmed that there is a problem with a certain batch of the non-lighted Amazon covers that causes the device to reboot.  They also confirmed that the lighted Amazon cover does not cause any problem.  Lastly, they said that they are unable to guarantee that if you buy a new non-lighted Amazon cover now, that it  won't be one of the ones from the problem batch.


----------



## Elk

Any indication what is physically different about those from "a certain batch of the non-lighted Amazon covers?"


----------



## rcc

Never got into the specifics.  Since they don't seem to be able to determine the good form the bad, my guess is that they don't know yet.  In any event, I think it's good news that they're finally acknowledging the problem.


----------



## Elk

Thanks!


----------



## KindleMom

This may have been posted already but here's someone who did some scientific testing on the non-lighted cover.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/106355-Amateur-Engineer-Figures-Out-Why-His-Kindle-Randomly-Restarts


----------



## Elk

This was already posted (somewhere).  

One of our astute members pointed out that the person in the photo does not know how to use a multi-meter.  He is touching the probes.  He is not measuring continuity in the cover, but rather of his body.  Thus, the display is reading in mega ohms.

There is no continuity between the hooks.  They are separated by inches of plastic.


----------



## saikyo

http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/handheld/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=228800905

Amazon.com is offering to either refund or replace a cover for its Kindle e-book reader that multiple customers are complaining is causing the device to reboot or freeze.


----------



## erief0g

just stating what my girlfriend experienced.  As I purchased her a kindle and she purchased one for me a few months later.  Her kindle came around Sept this year and had the 3.0.1 version software on it and mine came with the 3.0.2 software on it.  Both were purchased with the standard amazon non-lighted cover and cover installed from minute one.

My kindle; still using the 3.0.2 version has been running flawless since Nov. when I received it.

Her Kindle; ran fine for about 2 months.  She has had over 100 books on it since day one.  After about 2 months it started having random reboot issues as well as issues turning on or off.  I found this thread and handed it back to her without the cover on it.  The lock-up's continued and we considered calling amazon for a warranty.  I then found that the version was different so I downloaded and installed the newest 3.0.3 software version on her kindle.  I reinstalled the cover since we both agree we don't enjoy the kindle nearly as much without said cover.  Since the firmware/version update her kindle has not locked up, rebooted, or had an issue.

I have continued running the 3.0.2 version as I don't have a problem and live by the rule if it isn't broke don't fix it.


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ You might wish to get the cover replaced, perhaps with a lighted cover. The lighted covers do not seem to cause the issue, and the light is quite nice.


----------



## erief0g

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ You might wish to get the cover replaced, perhaps with a lighted cover. The lighted covers do not seem to cause the issue, and the light is quite nice.


The point of my story was that the cover did not cause the problem, didn't solve the problem by removing, and the problem was fixed while the cover has remained on. The updated firmware solved the problem and has been running reboot free daily for over a month.


----------



## Jeff

Apparently only some covers cause problems with some Kindles. The only way to discover if a particular cover is causing problems with a particular Kindle is to experiment. One individual's experience means absolutely nothing to another individual.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff is right:  in some cases even with updated firmware the rebooting was still happening -- but not using the cover solved it.

And in some cases, even with only 3.0.1 firmware, there's never been any rebooting. . .even when always in the cover -- like mine for instance. 

The thing is, there are a number of things to try -- updating firmware is one.  Removing the cover is another.  And it's good to know that if removing the cover fixes it, Amazon will now refund you the cost -- be sure to contact KINDLE customer service if you need support. . . . .


----------



## erief0g

Jeff said:


> One individual's experience means absolutely nothing to another individual.


but we discuss issues so that we can learn what others have experienced and then use that information towards finding a solution to our own problems.. That is why I shared my story as from the information I was receiving from these boards many people seem certain that the amazon non-lighted cover is the culprit. I believed this and then proved that wrong. As such, I decided to share my story. To say it means nothing to anyone else seems a bit harsh but as in all public forums.. text is easily misunderstood.

enjoying our kindles, hope you are too


----------



## Jeff

erief0g said:


> but we discuss issues so that we can learn what others have experienced and then use that information towards finding a solution to our own problems.. That is why I shared my story as from the information I was receiving from these boards many people seem certain that the amazon non-lighted cover is the culprit. I believed this and then proved that wrong. As such, I decided to share my story. To say it means nothing to anyone else seems a bit harsh but as in all public forums.. text is easily misunderstood.


I am not at all certain that the cover is the culprit in the original poster's case - in fact I don't know if he even has a cover. My intent from the start was to use the process of elimination to solve the gentleman's problem. Removing the cover for a day or two seemed the simplest first step.


----------



## foster_saratoga

I am on my 3rd kindle generation 3. I use a blue Amazon kindle cover (hinged - no light). I have had this reset problem for at least 6 weeks. I have just refused my 4th replacement, and asked instead that they fix the cause. The kindle Support is very helpful, but their default option is to replace, not fix, and they don't seem to understand that its not an issue with my Kindle but every kindle they have sent to me since the problem started. They have never mentioned the cover issue, although they always ask if it is in a cover - so I suspect that they KNOW there is a problem. It has been so frustrating. Following my last call to the Support Desk I am waiting to hear from a Developer on the problem. We'll see what happens. in the  meantime the cover is out of here!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

foster_saratoga said:


> I am on my 3rd kindle generation 3. I use a blue Amazon kindle cover (hinged - no light). I have had this reset problem for at least 6 weeks. I have just refused my 4th replacement, and asked instead that they fix the cause. The kindle Support is very helpful, but their default option is to replace, not fix, and they don't seem to understand that its not an issue with my Kindle but every kindle they have sent to me since the problem started. They have never mentioned the cover issue, although they always ask if it is in a cover - so I suspect that they KNOW there is a problem. It has been so frustrating. Following my last call to the Support Desk I am waiting to hear from a Developer on the problem. We'll see what happens. in the meantime the cover is out of here!!!


Though Amazon is not admitting it, the problem does seem to be their hinge cover without the light. Don't put your K3 in the cover. Read nekid (K3, not you  ) for a while. It will probably work. Amazon should exchange your non-light cover for a cover with a light for no additonal $ or refund your non-light cover if you want to find another.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sandpiper said:


> Though Amazon is not admitting it, the problem does seem to be their hinge cover without the light. Don't put your K3 in the cover. Read nekid (K3, not you  ) for a while. It will probably work. Amazon should exchange your non-light cover for a cover with a light for no additonal $ or refund your non-light cover if you want to find another.


In fact Amazon has acknowledged that some cases seem to cause the problem and they will exchange or refund covers if that's the problem. To check, take it out of the cover and use it for a few days. If the rebooting problem is cured, contact Kindle CS, explain the deal, and ask for a refund/replacement on the cover.


----------



## AndyP

foster_saratoga said:


> I am on my 3rd kindle generation 3. I use a blue Amazon kindle cover (hinged - no light). I have had this reset problem for at least 6 weeks. I have just refused my 4th replacement, and asked instead that they fix the cause. The kindle Support is very helpful, but their default option is to replace, not fix, and they don't seem to understand that its not an issue with my Kindle but every kindle they have sent to me since the problem started. They have never mentioned the cover issue, although they always ask if it is in a cover - so I suspect that they KNOW there is a problem. It has been so frustrating. Following my last call to the Support Desk I am waiting to hear from a Developer on the problem. We'll see what happens. in the meantime the cover is out of here!!!


I called Kindle Support about this issue. They not only offered to take the cover back and refund the price of the cover. They also credited my account $25.00, so I could get the lighted cover as a replacement at no charge. They wanted to exchange my Kindle also. When I explained that it stops rebooting when it's out of the cover, then they immediately agreed to take the cover back.

The other thing you can try and do is go into a hardware store and buy some "Liquid Tape." It's basically liquid electrical tape. Apply to the metal clips with a thin paint brush and let try overnight. It should stop any possible electrical short from happening by insulating the clips.


----------



## mcostas

I witnessed mine rebooting today. I have no kindle cover. It was not in a cover at all when it happened, I had taken it out of my oberon cover to put a skin on it.


----------



## atomica600

I'm a Kindle Noob so you'll have to bear with me a bit. I just got a new one for Christmas. I haven't put a cover or anything on it yet. Tonight, after I downloaded a couple of books, it seemed to lock up. A couple of the downloaded books went to the archive section. I couldn't get anything to open and I really couldn't get the device to turn off into the sleep mode. Once it turned off, it wouldn't turn back on. I plugged it in to charge and eventually it said that it was searching for information. After a minute or two, it came back on just like normal. 

Is this a reboot? A major defect? This is my first kindle, at that doesn't seem like something that it should be doing after only 5 days use. I've tried to read through this post some to see if it is similar, but I am in no way an expert, so any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ Could be a problem with one of the books you downloaded. Perhaps there was a network disconnect while one was downloading, and a file was corrupted. It can happen. A Kindle is just a little computer, and it will suffer from the occasional glitch.


----------



## Julie Christensen

my reboot problems, which were occuring about 10x per day, are completely gone since we took off the cover more than a week ago.


----------



## Jana

I had the same problem when I got my Kindle for Christmas a week ago - restart, freeze, restart, freeze, and then we discovered with a little research that it is the OFFICIAL AMAZON leather case, but it is *VERY EASY TO FIX*, and you don't even have to return the case. It's the metal connectors that cause a short within the Kindle itself. Just get some finger nail polish, put a coat on the metal connectors as an insulator, let it dry for 20 to 30 minutes, reattach your Kindle, and no more restarts or freezes! As I said, was restarting constantly and freezing Christmas day, until we did this, and I've been using it tons since we did this and haven't had one problem. They same is true for my sister, so I know it has worked for her as well. Good luck!


----------



## 2190sarah

Perhaps there are two issues with the Kindle 3? I got a new Kindle 3 for Christmas with the Amazon Cover- no light, and the Kindle kept rebooting, and kept freezing at 25% rebooted. We didn't even get a chance to load a book onto it. So I spoke with Amazon who sent a replacement out - (a dirty used one for that matter  ) which I purposely avoided putting in the case in case it was the source of the problem and this one keeps rebooting as well! The computers at our house (one running Windows 7 the other running Vista) both have intermittent problems connecting/ejecting it - it freezes every time we eject it - then it eventually resets by it self. 

I spoke with Amazon and they are at a loss how our replacement Kindle doesn't even work less than 2 hours out of the box! 

So Kindle number 3 is on its way out to me... I'm very disappointed so far - I love my Kindle 2 (which still works fine on all the computers at my house) but so far first impressions with the Kindle 3 are very disappointing!


----------



## mcostas

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ Could be a problem with one of the books you downloaded. Perhaps there was a network disconnect while one was downloading, and a file was corrupted. It can happen. A Kindle is just a little computer, and it will suffer from the occasional glitch.


In my case I had not loaded any new books for a couple days. At any rate, those were not opened.

I had a bad pdf on my DX that would make it reboot when I attempted to open it. It only acted up when I attempted to open that file.


----------



## gasman

I just talked to Amazon about the constant reboot problem.  I am on my second new Kindle after leaving my first one on an airplane.

They now realize that the reboot problem is caused by the leather cover.  Apparently, the new metal clips cause the problem.  They agreed to fully refund the cost of my cover and give me a $25.00 credit.  With the refund and the credit I was able to buy the "lighted" cover which they say is not causing this problem.

I strongl;y recommend that you contact Amazon and tell them you are having the problem.  They will give you the refund.  Be sure to ask for the $25.00 credit so you can get the new lighted cover.  Do not take no for an answer.


----------



## redpanda

I don't have a cover and I still have this problem. What on Earth could the problem be?


----------



## kari

You can read my story on the similar thread to this one, but I'm having the constant reboot issue and so far it seems to be my cover causing the problem -- but I have the *lighted *cover, so don't count for sure on that being the answer. I'm giving it a bit longer but so far without K3 in the lighted cover, I haven't had the problem at all. Very strange.


----------



## pidgeon92

redpanda said:


> I don't have a cover and I still have this problem. What on Earth could the problem be?


Could be several things... I'll go with a corrupt ebook file.


----------



## redpanda

pidgeon92 said:


> Could be several things... I'll go with a corrupt ebook file.


Is it possible to gauge how the ebook (PDF) file became corrupt, or how to fix the problem? This seems to happen with a lot of the PDF files I have.


----------



## Emily King

I had the problem occasionally with my first K3 that was in a sleeve.  I just had to send it back for a replacement because the back of the device wasn't solid (it would click and move if you lightly squeezed the top and bottom).  I now have my replacement and bought the lighted amazon cover to give it better protection in my purse and am having the problem pretty frequently.  Yesterday, it froze up solid - plugging it in didn't work, because the light wouldn't even come on.  I finally held the power switch for about 30 seconds and it rebooted.  It did the same thing where you lose the place in your book and the book you were reading isn't at the top of your most recent.  

However, I have a feeling it might be my purse that's the culprit, so I'm doing a little experimenting.  My purse has a pretty strong magnet in it for the outer flap, which I think might be causing issues with my kindle.  So, for now, I'm not keeping it in there to see if that helps.  Every time the issue has happened, I've noticed it AFTER it has been in there for a while.  

But, I wanted to say it's happened to me with my sleeve (no hinges, obviously) and the lighted cover.  BUT, I'm not seeing it reboot at all, I just turn it back on (from the screensaver) and it's lost my page in the book.

One time, when I was showing my mom the way the back cover on my first K3 made noise when you lightly squeeze it, she squeezed it at the bottom and we saw the book flash back to the spot it was when it was originally loaded onto my kindle.  No rebooting, just lost place.

I should probably call CS about this... but I just haven't had time.


----------



## pidgeon92

redpanda said:


> Is it possible to gauge how the ebook (PDF) file became corrupt, or how to fix the problem? This seems to happen with a lot of the PDF files I have.


I don't have an answer for this, but I have two guesses as to how it can happen....

1) Something in the PDF file itself, in the formatting, that confuses the Kindle. Goodness knows I have come across plenty of PDFs that have wacky formatting when I open them on my iMac.

2) A problem during the download, where data is lost. Deleting the first file and downloading again should result in a good file.

Either way, if a PDF file is corrupt, and the file is neither DRMd nor image heavy, I think the best solution is to convert the file to a mobi format.


----------



## mcostas

I actually had this problem with my DX, my pdf for my camera instruction manual made it reboot. But - I had to open that file for it to affect my kindle. The file is still on my DX, I just havn't gotten around to removing it yet, I just don't open it. I would have removed it right away but was not sure it was the file till I did some reading, I keep intending to remove the thing  . . .  

I have the same books on it today as I did saturday, yet it seems fine. To make myself clear - mine is not always rebooting when it's on, mine is sleeping, but it wakes up and reboots when I handle it. 

I called amazon today, I should be getting a new one tommorrow. It's been ok since saturday though so I'm conflicted. I took off the skin that was on it and it didn't start up and boot and removing a skin involves a lot of handling. They said it sounded like something inside it. 

I hope my new one is Ok. I have been very gentle with mine, not sure why it acted up.


----------



## jaspertyler

I just called them tonight because my Kindle has been rebooting nightly and they refunded my cover price.  I have the lighted cover.  It didn't occur to me it was the cover, I thought my Kindle was wacky.  I just found this thread tonight.  Although I am scared it will happen again, I am going to order another lighted cover becasue I really like it!


----------



## nanahow

I was given a $60 credit for the lighted cover, and told to throw the unlit cover away, if it still does it I am going to ask for a refund and get the m-edge


----------



## kari

I read for a full week with K3 out of the cover, no problems whatsoever.  Day 2 of having it back in the LIGHTED cover and it threw me out of my book and lost my place.  Apparently the cover is the problem and I'm calling Amazon on Monday.  I'm glad it's not my Kindle!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Somewhere I read that someone contacted Amazon and was able to get their money back on the unlit cover (causing all the Kindle problems) and a $25 coupon to get the lit cover.  

What phone number for Amazon

Thanks  , SweetPea


----------



## pidgeon92

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## carl_h

[email protected] said:


> Somewhere I read that someone contacted Amazon and was able to get their money back on the unlit cover (causing all the Kindle problems) and a $25 coupon to get the lit cover.
> 
> What phone number for Amazon
> 
> Thanks , SweetPea


And, that's true.


----------



## kari

[email protected] said:


> Somewhere I read that someone contacted Amazon and was able to get their money back on the unlit cover (causing all the Kindle problems) and a $25 coupon to get the lit cover.
> 
> What phone number for Amazon
> 
> Thanks , SweetPea


Yep, they offered that to me....until they realized I already have the lighted cover and it's causing me the same problem. lol


----------



## millhouse1832

One more story for what it's worth...

K3 for Christmas - intermittent rebooting.  Call one: needs software update (3.3).  Still rebooting. 

Call two: old leather cover causing problem; replace with new lighted leather cover, which has gold hooks and won't cause the rebooting (refund +$25 = free new cover). Still rebooting. 

Call three: sending replacement

Call four: Replacement K3 #1: reconditioned unit with damaged screen

Call five: Replacement K3 #2: new, but neither I nor Amazon could figure out how to get it to download my books, recognize them as mine, and keep my place.  After CS speculated that there might be "something in there" causing the problem, and eventually suggested that maybe changing my Amazon password might fix the problem...I decided to just send it back while still in the refund window and forget the whole thing


----------



## Gail K

kari said:


> Yep, they offered that to me....until they realized I already have the lighted cover and it's causing me the same problem. lol


I am not happy to read that the lighted cover is causing the same problems. Amazon refunded my money for the unlighted cover and added a $25 credit for me to buy the lighted cover. I was counting on the lighted cover to fix the problems. Guess it goes back if I get the same problems. The lighted cover hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## mcostas

It's probably because it's not really the cover. My first one rebooted when I put a skin on it, just handling it. It got worse and worse so they sent me a new one. I put a skin on the front, cause I like to tone down the white. It seemed fine. 

Now today when I added the skin to the back so it would match, it rebooted!!! I have never had an amazon cover of any sort, just my oberon cover that holds it in at the corners. 

It's not the static, there is plenty of static where I work, yet it does not reboot. Or maybe it is the static. Maybe there is something inside it that shorts out when you rub it. 



Maybe everyone should handle their kindles to see if they can reproduce the defect. Turn it over several times in your hand, like you are looking at it, then rub the back while it is upside down. No need to be rough, gentle handling should do it. 

I had my first one replaced when all I had to do was move it for it to restart. I think there is some sort of design problem, the cover affects this greatly but isnt' really the root cause of the problem. 

I'm not sure weather to call amazon or not. Is there a number that you can report problems to besides cs? I don't want another kindle, I want them to fix the issue!


----------

